# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Zapsu'nun kısa yaşam

## axuliuma

Zapsuğnun kısa yaşam öyküsünü ve ailesini tanıyalım. Hasan Cüneyt Zapsu 1956 İstanbul doğumlu. Anaokulunu Katolik Kiliseğsinde, ilk ve orta öğrenimini Almanya'da ve Türkiye'de Alman Lisesiğnde tamamlamış.

Marmara üniversitesi işletme bölümünü bitirmiş ve Münih Ludwig Maximillian üniversitesi'nde master düzeyinde işletme eğitimi almış. İngilizce ve Almanca biliyor. Kamuoyu önünde, ğAZİZLER Holding İcra Kurulu Başkanı, AK Parti'nin kurucularından, AKP Merkez Karar ve Yürütme Kurulu (MKYK) üyesi. Başbakan Erdoğan"ın danışmanı. Türk-Amerikan İş Konseyi Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı ve TüSİAD üyesi. Dünya Ekonomik Forumu'nun Türkiye'deki birkaç üyesinden biri ve Uluslararası Ağaç Yemişi Konseyi'nin ilk Türkiyeli Başkanı. İstanbul İhracatçılar Birliği Başkanlığı ile ABD'de Hazelnut Council'in eşbaşkanlığını yapıyor.ğ olarak biliniyor. 

Baba tarafı Kürt, anne Gaye Zapsu Trakyalı. Babası, Pertev Zapsu, Papaz Okulu Saint George"den mezun. Halasının kocası Musa Anter, Dışişleri eski bakanlarından Emre Gönensay, yazar Cenap şahabeddin bu aileye mensuplardır. Kürt Teali Cemiyeti'nin kurucu üyesi, Kürt Hevi Cemiyeti'nin kurucusu, şeyh Sait"in Sibirya sürgününde yoldaşı, yakın arkadaşı, 'Kürdistan'da Kürt"ten başka hiçbir millet yoktur' diyen, Kürt isyanının belirgin isimlerinden Abdürrahim Zapsu, dedesi. Babaannesi Hidayet Zapsu ise Kürt isyanlarının baş aktörü olan Bedirhan aşiretine mensup. Cüneyt Zapsu, dedesinin yıllar önce basılan 2.ciltlik Büyük İslam Ansiklopedisi"ni yeniden bastıracak, özellikle yurtdışında ve yurtiçinde satışını da gerçekleştirecektir. Dedesinin ayrıca şiirleri ve başka kitapları da bulunmaktadır.

----------


## axuliuma

ZAPSUYU TANIMAK ............teöizeller.com

Hasan Cüneyt Zapsu 1956 İstanbul doğumlu. Anaokulunu Katolik Kilise'sinde, ilk ve orta öğrenimini Almanya'da ve Türkiye'de Alman Lisesi'nde tamamlamış. 

Marmara üniversitesi İşletme bölümünü bitirmiş ve Münih Ludwig Maximillian üniversitesi'nde master düzeyinde işletme eğitimi almış. İngilizce ve Almanca biliyor. Kamuoyu önünde, "AZİZLER Holding İcra Kurulu Başkanı, AK Parti'nin kurucularından, AKP Merkez Karar ve Yürütme Kurulu(MKYK) üyesi. Başbakan Erdoğan'ın danışmanı. Türk-Amerikan İş Konseyi Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı ve TüSİAD üyesi. Dünya Ekonomik Forumu'nun Türkiye'deki birkaç üyesinden biri ve Uluslararası Ağaç Yemişi Konseyi'nin ilk Türkiyeli Başkanı. İstanbul İhracatçılar Birliği Başkanlığı ile ABD'de Hazelnut Council'in eşbaşkanlığını yapıyor." olarak biliniyor. 

Baba tarafı kürt, anne Gaye Zapsu ise sabetayist bir ailenin kızı. Babası Pertev Zapsu, Papaz Okulu Saint George'den mezun. Cüneyt Zapsuğnun halasının kocası ise öldürülen PKK'lı Musa Anter... 

Cüneyt Zapsu'nun dedesi Abdürrahim Zapsu, Kürt Teali Cemiyeti'nin kurucu üyesi, Kürt Hevi Cemiyeti'nin kurucusu, şeyh Sait'in Sibirya sürgününde yoldaşı, yakın arkadaşı, "Kürdistan'da kürtten başka hiçbir millet yoktur" diyen, kürt isyanının belirgin isimlerinden biri. 

Babaannesi Hidayet Zapsu ise Kürt isyanlarının baş aktörü olan Bedirhan aşiretine mensup. 

Cüneyt Zapsu, dedesinin yıllar önce basılan 2.ciltlik "Büyük İslam Ansiklopedisi"ni yeniden bastıracak, özellikle yurtdışında ve yurtiçinde satışını da gerçekleştirecektir. 

Cüneyt Zapsu, Almanya'da üniversiteye devam ettiği dönemde babasının Almanya'da kurduğu tekstil şirketini canlandırır. Yapılan iş; Türkiye'den getirilen ipliklerin Almanya'da pazarlanması işidir. Ardından ağabeyi Abdülaziz Geylan Zapsu da Almanya'ya gelecek, bu at kuyruklu uzun saçlı ağabeyi ile işleri büyüteceklerdir. ülker grubunun başında bulunan Murat ülker'in tavsiyesi ile fındık işine gireceklerdir. Fındık işi önemlidir. İlk etapta alım satım işlemleri yapılmış, işin karı görülünce de İstanbul/Silivri'de bir fındık işleme fabrikası kurulmuştur. Fabrika, fındığı her türlü işleme kapasitesine sahiptir. Sonuçta, tüm dünya ülkelerine istenirse çiğ, istenirse her türlü işlenmiş fındık ürünü dışsatımı başlayacaktır. Artık dünyanın en büyük fındık ihracatçısı Zapsulardır. 

1985 yılında Balsu Gıda'yı, ardından Teksu'yu kurarlar. 90'lı yılların başında ise Sakarya/Hendek'te dünyanın en büyük fındık işleme tesisi kurulacaktır. Fabrikanın kuruluşu için Topbaş grubunun bankalarından Al Baraka Türk ve Küveyt Türk'ten krediler sağlanacaktır. 

Azizler Holding bir başka kuruluşlarıdır. Başında Cüneyt Zapsu vardır. İki kardeş büyük ortak, bir de bir baba dostları küçük ortaktır. Babaannesi ve annesinin sahibi olduğu Massey Ferguson traktörlerini yapan Uzel traktör fabrikası satılmış, elde edilen paralar bu işe yatırılmıştır. Varsıl ailenin daha da varsıllaşması yolu açılmıştır. Ellerindeki sermayenin büyümesi, iktidarı elinde tutanlara olan yakınlıkları onlara yeni yatırım alanları sağlayacaktır. 1995 yılında ucuzluk marketleri zinciri Büyük İstanbul Market yani BİM kurulacaktır. Burada Mustafa Topbaş yüzde 30, Caravan Grup yüzde 30, Azizler Holding ise yüzde 40 hisseye sahiptir. Yönetim kurulu başkanı, ağabey Abdülaziz'dir. 

Cüneyt Zapsu BİM'e, ağabey Abdülaziz ise Azizler Holding'teki işlere pek karışmamaktadır. Ancak Azizler Holding küçülmeye yüz tutmuştur. üünkü fındık satışları eskisi gibi rağbet görmemektedir. Gelir azalması bir taraftan, Hendek'teki fabrikaya yapılan büyük harcamalar bir taraftan sıkışıklık başlar. Fabrika düşük kapasiteyle zar zor ayakta durmaktadır. Boşa giden bir yatırım olduğu gün gibi açıktır. 

Tam bu dönemlerde Turgut üzal'ın ağabeyi Korkut üzal ile girişilen yeni parti çalışmalarından da yarım milyon dolara yakın para havaya uçar. Cem Boyner'le girişilen faaliyetler de hüsranla sonuçlanır. 

şimdi biraz da özele girelim: 

Bunca sıkıntının yaşandığı dönemde bile yaşam standartlarından hiç taviz vermez aile. İki kardeşin ve annelerinin Büyükdere Alsit villalarında, oldukça lüks birer villaları vardır. Cüneyt Zapsu, parti, iş ve yakınları ile görüşmelerini burada yapar. Cem Boyner de aynı villalarda oturmaktadır. üocukları, pek herkesin adını bilemeyeceği özel okullarda ve kreşlere devam etmektedir. Sadece kreşe ödenen para aylık 10 bin doların üstündedir. 

üzel yaşamları da pek ilginçtir. Dört eş alma konusundaki yaklaşımları benimsemezler ama eşlerinin yanında mutlaka ama mutlaka en az birer de sevgilileri vardır. Ağabeyin yıllarca beraber olduğu kız, bir hostestir. Hostes kızımız bir albayın kızıdır. Hadi adına C. hanım diyelim! Bu hanımın, Abdülaziz beye verdiği ğhizmetlerğ karşılığında, adına bir de şirket açılmıştır. İnşaat işleri ve mobilya ithalatı ile uğraşan şirkete, BİMğlerin yeni açılan mağazaları ile tadilat işlerinin önemli bölümü ihale edilmektedir. Görüldüğü gibi, belden aşağı ilişkiler nelere kadirdir! şirketin başında da bu hanımın ağabeyi durur. 

Ağabeyi kadar olmasa da, maşallah Cüneyt bey de hızlıdır. Cüneyt beyimizin son sevgilisi, eski sekreteri- yeni iş kadını bir hanım kızımızdır. üünkü bu kızımız halen Türkiyeğnin en büyük danışmanlık şirketinin sahibidir. Evet, bu kızımız bir dönem Cüneyt Zapsu kardeşimizin sekreterliğini yapmış, verimli çalışmalarının karşılığı olarak önce bir yıllığına ABDğye gönderilerek danışmanlık ve insan kaynakları konusunda eğitilmiş; dönüşte de finansmanı Cüneyt Zapsu tarafından karşılanan, hanımefendinin soy adının sessizlerinden oluşan Kğ şirketini kurmuştur. Diyelim ki bu hanım kızımızın adı da S. olsun! Bir de çocuğu olmuştur. Bilin bakalım kimden?.. 

Cüneyt Zapsu enteresan bir kişiliktir. Egosantriktir. İnanılmaz kaprislidir. Son zamanlarda kendini frenlemeye çabalasa da küstahtır. Kısacası birlikte yaşanması, katlanılması zor bir kişilik. Genç yaşlarda fazla şey yaşaması, birçok olaya, olayın perde arkasına tanık olması küstahlığı besler. Bizim gibi ülkelerde iktidarların nasıl oluştuğunu, vatan-millet-sakarya ya da Allah yallah işlerinin pek sökmediğini iyi bilir. Onun için Amerikalılara, ğBizim Tayyipği süpürmeyin, kullanınğ diye yerinde vurgulama yapmıştır. İşler gerçekten böyle yürümektedir. Elçiliklerle görüşmesi, Bush ile görüşmelere bile katılmasığ bunlar doğaldır. Dışişleri nedir ki? Para, taviz, rüşvetğ işler böyle yürümektedir. Hasan Cüneyt Zapsu artık bu işlerin üstadıdır. üstelik Tayyip hakkında her şeyi söyleyebilecek bir konumdadır. 

Görevden alsa alsa Cüneyt Zapsu, Tayyipği alır. 

Ona verilen görevlerden biri de odur da onun için! 

Yeri gelir namaz kılar, yeri gelir oruç tutar, Kürtle Kürt, ABDğli ile ABDğlidir. şarabını da içer, hovardalığını da yapar. Zaten Alman vatandaşı olduğu için milletvekili olamamıştır.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PKKğnın yayın organı olan üzgür Politika gazetesinin PKK sempatizanı yazarı Yaşar Kaya, bakın Cüneyt Zapsuğyla ilgili neler yazmış köşesinde:

----------

